# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fan findet logische Erklärung für Palpatines Rückkehr



## Darkmoon76 (8. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fan findet logische Erklärung für Palpatines Rückkehr* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fan findet logische Erklärung für Palpatines Rückkehr*


----------



## Enisra (8. Mai 2020)

man muss echt viel Langeweile haben wenn man in einem Universum mit Space Magic versucht da Logik zu finden
Siehe Dark Empire


----------



## woerli (8. Mai 2020)

Ach ist das alles ein Quatsch... egal mit welchen Hahnebüchenen Erklärungen im Nachhinein versucht wird, die ständig wechselnde und umgeschriebene Handlung der letzten Trilogie zu rechtfertigen: es wirkt alles künstlich aufgesetzt.

Das tolle, dichte und "vorherbestimmte" Storygefühl der ersten 6 Episoden haben sie einfach kauptt gemacht  und wenn sie noch so viele Romane und nachträgliche Erklärungen schaffen. Fakt ist, jeder Regisseur der letzten Episoden hat sein eigenes Ding gemacht und die Story des jeweiligen Vorgängers mit hastigen, chaotisch zusammengeschnittenen Szenen im ersten Drittel seines Filmes umgestrickt.

Als Filme mögen Sie für sich ja ganz unterhalttsam und gut gemacht worden sein, aber das Star Wars - Storyfeeling haben sie ruiniert und  für mich endet die "Skywalker-Saga" nach Episode 6 logisch und konsequent. Alles danach ist völlig unnötig und Geldschneiderei, eine eigene Storyline im Star Wars-Universum hätte es für die letzte Trilogie auch, wenn nicht besser getan.

Dieses nachträgliche zurechtdeuten von Fakten finde ich einfach nur lächerlich.

Klar erzählte Palpatine von der Macht, dem Tod ein Schnippchen zu schlagen, denn das war das ganze Grundgerüst um die "Konvergenz der Macht" (Annakin) im jahrelang vorbereiteten Finale mit dem Ableben von Padme zu seinem "Knecht" zu machen. Da ging es nicht darum sich selbst zu Klonen, sondern den einen Menschen/Körper zu retten.

Wenn sie diese Geschichte wenigstens in der neuen Trilogie durchgezogen hätten, im Einklang mit der Story von Star Wars Battlefront 2, wäre es noch ertragbar gewesen. Aber dieses "erst so, dann so und am Ende dann doch so" ruiniert für mich die Lore nach Episode 6.


----------



## Enisra (8. Mai 2020)

ja gut, andere wieder rum haben zu wenig Langeweile um sich zu Informieren und werfen mit irgendwelchen Kampfbegriffen herrum und vergessen dabei 2 Dinge:

1. Die angesproche Dark Empire Reihe, den gleichen "Kniff" hat und welche darüber hinnaus
2. Nur für Geld gemacht wurde

also wenn man so will wurde alles nur für Geld gemacht, aber hey, es ist immer wieder Lustig zu sehen wenn jetzt so die Prequels verteidigt werden wo man doch sonst immer gejammert hat dass die so garnicht von Anfang geschrieben wurden, nur für Geld gemacht wurden, schlecht rein passen und alles Ruiniert haben


----------



## SpieleKing (8. Mai 2020)

Also ich fand es gut und logisch das er wieder mit dabei war!


----------



## HandsomeLoris (8. Mai 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn man so will wurde alles nur für Geld gemacht, aber hey, es ist immer wieder Lustig zu sehen wenn jetzt so die Prequels verteidigt werden wo man doch sonst immer gejammert hat dass die so garnicht von Anfang geschrieben wurden, nur für Geld gemacht wurden, schlecht rein passen und alles Ruiniert haben


Als damals die Übernahme durch Disney bekannt wurde, las ich in einem Forum den ehrlich entsetzten Kommentar "Oh Nein, jetzt werden sie Star Wars bis zum geht nicht mehr melken!"(sinngemäss)


----------



## Baerschke (8. Mai 2020)

Kommt jetzt jeden Tag eine sinnlose Star Wars Meldung? Versucht es mal mit dem Lesen der Bücher, dann braucht ihr nicht jeden Unsinn aus den Weiten des Internet als Meldung zu verkaufen.
Oder noch besser, bleibt bei Eurem eigentlichen Thema


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2020)

HandsomeLoris schrieb:


> Als damals die Übernahme durch Disney bekannt wurde, las ich in einem Forum den ehrlich entsetzten Kommentar "Oh Nein, jetzt werden sie Star Wars bis zum geht nicht mehr melken!"(sinngemäss)



Es muss so ein sehr Selektives Gedächtnis sein, wenn jetzt die "Fans" anfangen das ja nur 6 Filme gibt obwohl man for 10 Jahren meinte dass es nur 3 gibt, maximal 5 weil 1 ja sooo schlecht sei und man George Lucas das ganze weg nehmen soll weil der ja Star Wars Ruiniert hat und das EU ignoriert


----------



## Wamboland (9. Mai 2020)

Super, was ist mit den anderen Logiklöchern? 

Das wilde herumspringen von in Planetenatmosphären? z.B.? - Das war der Grund warum sich so viele bei der Schlacht um Hoth geopfert haben, damit die Schiffe aus dem Masseschatten des Planten kommen. Das ist der Sinn und Zweck von Inderdictor Sternenzerstörern. 

Von der Flotte die aus dem Nichts erschaffen wird - und der Masse an Besatzung die da irgendwo herkommt ganz zu schweigen. Oder warum man auf einem Planeten seine ganze Flotte unnötig warten lässt ... 

Der Film war unterhaltsam, aber man darf das Gehirn nicht länger als 2min einschalten ... 

Die ganze Trilogie war zum scheitern verurteilt, weil es kein Gesamtkonzept für alle 3 Filme gab und genau das kreide ich Kathleen Kennedy an. Sie müsste es besser wissen - wie man so eine Entscheidung bei Disney abnicken konnte ist mir ein Rätsel. Wenn ich von Anfang an eine Trilogie plane, dann plane ich die gesamte Grundhandlung und Charakterentwicklungen vorher. Zumindest im Groben, damit alle in etwa auf dem gleichen Level sind. 
Es ist was anderes wenn zum Start von einem Film noch nicht klar ist ob es einen 2. oder 3. Teil gibt - aber das war hier ja nicht der Fall.


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2020)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Super, was ist mit den anderen Logiklöchern?



sollen wir dann auch gleich mit den Logiklöchern von allen Filmen anfangen? Wenn man so ans Mies machen ran geht, dann ist es auch ein leichtes ALLE Filme kaputt zu machen
Wie z.B. der Logikfehler das Vader in so 19 Jahren nicht so eine Sekunde daran gedacht hat: hmmm, ich sollte mal ein Spionagedroide, Agent, etc. auf diese kleine Feuchtfarm schicken ... man könnte meinen dass George sich das erst zum Zweiten Teil aus der Nase gezogen hat, also so wie jedes mal
Und wenn nur Masseschatten das Problem sind, warum sind die nicht einfach auf die andere Seite von Hoth geflogen, bzw. wieso kommt die Flotte genau "Über" der Echobasis aus dem Hyperraum? Und warum hatte Vader keinen Interdiktor in der Flotte? Gut, weil der noch nicht erfunden hat, aber warum wurde die Gegend nicht von Turbolaserfeuer eingedeckt und warum hat nicht von TIEs gewimmelt? Selbst 2 X-Flügler können nichts gegen ein Schwadron ausrichten, nebenbei muss man aber eh fragen  wie man gegen ein Galaxisweites Imperium was ausrichten will von ... einer Basis aus agieren will und warum man nicht gleich das mit den Flotten gemacht hat
Und dieses Flotte aus dem Nichts erschaffen, reden wie hier von Episode 2 oder von Knights of the Old Republic oder doch wieder von Dark Empire? Wenn man so die max. 66 JAHRE, von der Machtübernahme als Kanzler mit den ersten Planungen bis dann hin zum Ende des Imperiums schonmal 36Jahre + die 30 bis zu Ep.9 dann hier ignoriert kann man die 10 Jahre bei den Klonen ja auch ignorieren, oder die ~30 bei Dark Empire oder die Sternenschmiede wenn einem 66 Jahre Zeit und die Macht einer Galaxie nicht ausreicht als Erklärung dass man behauptet DAS wäre ein Logikfehler!

Also halten wir fest: diese Logikfehler dienen nur zum Jammern und würde man die gleiche Maßstäbe an alle Filme anlegen muss man ernsthaft Fragen weswegen man die Filme überhaupt mag
Und mit so Jammern ruiniert man Star Wars, vorallem für andere


----------



## Perpf (9. Mai 2020)

Also is Star Wars wie Highlander... Es kann nur einen Sith geben! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Wamboland (9. Mai 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> sollen wir dann auch gleich mit den Logiklöchern von allen Filmen anfangen? Wenn man so ans Mies machen ran geht, dann ist es auch ein leichtes ALLE Filme kaputt zu machen
> Wie z.B. der Logikfehler das Vader in so 19 Jahren nicht so eine Sekunde daran gedacht hat: hmmm, ich sollte mal ein Spionagedroide, Agent, etc. auf diese kleine Feuchtfarm schicken ... man könnte meinen dass George sich das erst zum Zweiten Teil aus der Nase gezogen hat, also so wie jedes mal
> Und wenn nur Masseschatten das Problem sind, warum sind die nicht einfach auf die andere Seite von Hoth geflogen, bzw. wieso kommt die Flotte genau "Über" der Echobasis aus dem Hyperraum? Und warum hatte Vader keinen Interdiktor in der Flotte? Gut, weil der noch nicht erfunden hat, aber warum wurde die Gegend nicht von Turbolaserfeuer eingedeckt und warum hat nicht von TIEs gewimmelt? Selbst 2 X-Flügler können nichts gegen ein Schwadron ausrichten, nebenbei muss man aber eh fragen  wie man gegen ein Galaxisweites Imperium was ausrichten will von ... einer Basis aus agieren will und warum man nicht gleich das mit den Flotten gemacht hat
> Und dieses Flotte aus dem Nichts erschaffen, reden wie hier von Episode 2 oder von Knights of the Old Republic oder doch wieder von Dark Empire? Wenn man so die max. 66 JAHRE, von der Machtübernahme als Kanzler mit den ersten Planungen bis dann hin zum Ende des Imperiums schonmal 36Jahre + die 30 bis zu Ep.9 dann hier ignoriert kann man die 10 Jahre bei den Klonen ja auch ignorieren, oder die ~30 bei Dark Empire oder die Sternenschmiede wenn einem 66 Jahre Zeit und die Macht einer Galaxie nicht ausreicht als Erklärung dass man behauptet DAS wäre ein Logikfehler!
> ...



Klar gibt es immer welche, aber sie fallen hier direkter auf. Harry Potter tut auch weh wenn man anfangt nachzudenken. 

Er hatte halt nicht die Ressourcen einer ganzen Galaxis wie als Imperator ... denn bei Star Wars kann man Materie nicht aus Energie erschaffen, daher braucht es Metalle usw. um eine Flotte zu bauen. Für die Anzahl an Schiffen müsste man aber mehrere Sonnensysteme leer räumen. Auf diese hat er aber keinen Zugriff so aus dem Geheimen. Natürlich kann man sich das irgendwie alles zurecht drehen, aber das kann man auch bei der Flachenerde-Theorie. Nur ist Logik einfach einfacher... 

Und das mit den Masseschatten hatte das Universum selber als Regel festgelegt - darum ist es schlimm wenn es sie einfach so ignoriert. Ist ja auch das Problem mit dem Hyperraum-Jump Kill. In der Theorie war es schon immer möglich - aber dadurch das es gezeigt wurde wird es "real" und macht damit Waffen wie den Todesstern oder die Starkiller Base absolut nutzlos und ineffizient - gerade zusammen mit Episode 9 die nun auch zeigt das massereiche Objekte einen Hyperraumsprung nicht blockieren. Damit könnte man einfach einen Frachter nehmen und in einen Planeten fliegen lassen - zack. Planet ist kaputt. Da bringt ein Nebensatz à la "das war eine Chance von 1:1000000 was Holdo da gemacht hat" auch nichts. Für die Kosten die eine Waffe wie der Todesstern hat, kann man 1000000000 "Massetorpedos" bauen die einen Planeten zerstören könnten. 

Es geht immer darum ob einem die Probleme direkt auffallen oder erst beim 2-Xten mal schauen/lesen.


----------



## KiznaCat (9. Mai 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> sollen wir dann auch gleich mit den Logiklöchern von allen Filmen anfangen? Wenn man so ans Mies machen ran geht, dann ist es auch ein leichtes ALLE Filme kaputt zu machen




Nur blöd das the Rise of Garbage fast mehr logikfehler hat als alle Star Wars Bücher, Spiele, vorherigen Filme, und sogar Star Trek zusammen. Und selbst wenn wir mal davon ausgehen würden, das es die Logikfehler nicht gibt, ist der ganze Film 0815 zusammen geschustert und könnte kaum noch Schlechter sein und noch weniger sinn ergeben.


Und btw, er redet von Episode 9.... die Sternenzerstörer auf Exogor oder wie der schwachsinns planet heißt... Wie dir vielleicht entfallen ist gibt es für diese eine Offizielle Erklärung...  Er hat sie selbst, mit seinem Willen einfach so entstehen lassen.. anscheinend inklusive crews... und es sind keine Tausende.. sondern zehntausende... Da kommt nicht mal eine Sternenschmiede ran... Und der unterschied ist auch: KOTOR war eine brauchbare sinnvolle glaubhafte erzählung. The Rise of garbage ist einfach nur zusammengeschusterter Random kram.

Und das ist übrigens der Unterschied:  Man kann mit Logikfehlern auch mal leben, wenn sie nicht all zu abwegig sind oder brauchbar erklärt oder dargestellt werden. Hammwer in Episode 9 aber alles nicht.


----------



## Wamboland (9. Mai 2020)

KiznaCat schrieb:


> Und das ist übrigens der Unterschied:  Man kann mit Logikfehlern auch mal leben, wenn sie nicht all zu abwegig sind oder brauchbar erklärt oder dargestellt werden. Hammwer in Episode 9 aber alles nicht.



Genau das ist der Punkt, wenn die Handlung einen so fesselt das man gar nicht darüber nachdenkt, dann stören die auch nicht so - aber wenn man nicht "rein kommt" dann sieht man die direkt. Ging mir so bei GoT Staffel 8 bei der Schlacht um Winterfell. Die war so selten dumm und dämlich, ab da hat man dann alles direkt gesehen weil es unglaubhaft war. 

Der Hyperraum-Jump Kill gehört zum geilsten was ich je auf der Leinwand gesehen habe von der Inszenierung - aber 30s später ist mir sofort klar geworden was das für das Universum bedeutet ....


----------



## LOX-TT (9. Mai 2020)

KiznaCat schrieb:


> Nur blöd das the Rise of Garbage fast mehr logikfehler hat als alle Star Wars Bücher, Spiele, vorherigen Filme, und sogar Star Trek zusammen. Und selbst wenn wir mal davon ausgehen würden, das es die Logikfehler nicht gibt, ist der ganze Film 0815 zusammen geschustert und könnte kaum noch Schlechter sein und noch weniger sinn ergeben.
> 
> 
> Und btw, er redet von Episode 9.... die Sternenzerstörer auf Exogor oder wie der schwachsinns planet heißt... Wie dir vielleicht entfallen ist gibt es für diese eine Offizielle Erklärung...  Er hat sie selbst, mit seinem Willen einfach so entstehen lassen.. anscheinend inklusive crews... und es sind keine Tausende.. sondern zehntausende... Da kommt nicht mal eine Sternenschmiede ran... Und der unterschied ist auch: KOTOR war eine brauchbare sinnvolle glaubhafte erzählung. The Rise of garbage ist einfach nur zusammengeschusterter Random kram.
> ...



Die Sith-Flotte von Exegol besteht aus umgerüsteten Sternzerstörern des Imperiums, versehen mit Mini-Superlasern um Planeten wie Kajimi zu zerstören. Und die Sith-Loyalisten aus Führungspersonal und Sithtroopern sind "normale" (zwangs)rekrutierte Menschen, wie auch schon die Sturmtruppen des Imperiums und der First Order


----------



## Rdrk710 (9. Mai 2020)

Ich denke mal das ist teilweise nur der "natürliche" Fortgang der Zeit. Bei den Prequels haben die "Oldschoolfans" die neuen Filme zepflückt, aber für die Kids, die damit aufgewachsen sind und die Prequels villeicht sogar als erstes sahen, haben diese FIlme sicherlich einen ganz eigenen Stellenwert.

Heute sind diese Kids erwachsen, blicken mit derselben Nostalgie auf die Prequels zurück wie die "Oldschoolfans" auf die Originale, und zerpflücken jetzt die Sequels. Mal schauen, was in 15 bis 20 Jahren die Kids von heute zu sagen haben


----------

